# disque dur externe qui disparaît



## manjf (6 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour, j'ai un disque DDe firewire silverdrive quatro qui disparaît du bureau quand mon écran se met en veille (Préférence : suspension de l'ordi : inactivité jamais et suspension de l'écran : inactivité de 15 mm).
Dès que je réactive l'écran: j'ai le message suivant : "le retrait du périphérique ne s'est pas fait correctement... etc, et je suis obligé d'éteindre mon DDe et de le rallumer pour qu'il remonte sur le finder.
Si vous avez une solution pour éviter ça, je suis preneur. Merci d'avance.
Mon système : PPC G4 OSX 10.4.11


----------



## Invité (6 Juillet 2011)

Quatro, il a 4 interfaces non ?
Je suppose, au vu du message qu'il est branché en Usb, mais éclaire nous

a ta place j'achèterais un câble FireWire si t'es en Usb !


----------



## manjf (7 Juillet 2011)

Il est branché en firewire 400


----------

